# The day of the pump clinic!



## Freddie99 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well it's arrived! I'm rather excited. This morning in the Haematology lab will be rather dull until I get to break free and have it out with the pump team. This should be a rather good day. I've got whatever questions I have ready, not that there are too many, you lovely lot have already answered most of my queries. I've got my information on the pump and CGM printed out and ready to roll.

Tom


----------



## bev (Dec 2, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope it all goes well Tom, do let us know later!Bev


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 2, 2009)

Good luck Tom, I hope it all goes well and you find out when you'll be able to start


----------



## Steff (Dec 2, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

good luck tom


----------



## rachelha (Dec 2, 2009)

Exciting.  Hope it all goes well


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Tom!

I am really excited for you! I hope you get everything out of it that you want. I think you would be a great person for pumping- GOOD LUCK!!!!

Will be looking out for a post later to hear all about it.

Lou x


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 2, 2009)

Well come on then, spill the beans, what happened, how'd it go.   Don't keep us in suspenders........


----------



## am64 (Dec 2, 2009)

no sign of tom on FB either....ohh i hope it all went well for him!


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 2, 2009)

Evening all,

Sorry for late reply. Bloody temperamental internet. Here goes...

I've asked for my Veo pump. They're going to apply for funding for this. Even better is they are going to try for funding for the CGM part of it too! I doubt I'll get the funding for the CGM but here's hoping. 

I will be back again in January to meet with a few others who are starting on the pump then and will be put on a pump with saline to decide if it is for me. It'll also be a refersher for carb counting skills too. Then a little while later I will be going live. I want January the twelth to be tomorrow soooo badly. 

Like the consultant, a really nice old man. I tell you it was trial by committee there! Two DSN's (one a diabetic), two docs and two dieticians! Lovely people. Ended up chatting to the consultant whose sons went to the same school as I did, even in the same house (see meet photos for house shirt). Small world eh?

Tom


----------



## am64 (Dec 2, 2009)

nice one Tom...roll on the 12th january !


----------



## Sugarbum (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work mate- I am so, so pleased! xx


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 3, 2009)

Thats great news. I'm sure you will benefit from meeting others starting on the pump at the same time. The 12th will come round in no time!


----------



## Steff (Dec 3, 2009)

thats brill news tom bet the 12th cant come quick enuff for you x


----------



## Viki (Dec 3, 2009)

Itll be worth the wait!! Hopefully with christmas in the middle itll go quickly, and you can watch as Shelley goes through it all just ahead of you too!!

So exciting


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm tempted to start the count down now...damn it, I'll wait for the one month mark! Not too long until a one month count down.


----------

